# 2000 1800 Lund Pro V Transom Replacement



## golian (Jun 17, 2011)

Well my worst fears came true. I noticed that my transom's paint started bubbling up last fall. When I took it out of storage this year, there were a lot more spots. After doing the service on it this spring, I noticed that the transom flexed at the motor mounts when I put the transom saver on which it never did before. I was also taking on more water this year. I took it to my local Lund dealer in Cuyahoga Falls and they advised that it was rotten from the inside out at the motor mounts and that it was not safe for the water. I just had it out on Lake Erie last week.

They advised that skins and the transom need replaced. They are working on a quote but said it would require 50+ shop hours plus parts because of all the rivets. I have owned this boat since 2007 and it has been stored inside a heated facility. Not sure what to do. I would like to get a second opinion, but where do I go? 

Selling it outright might be an option to someone who can fix it themselves. I do not know what to do. This boat is my first Lund and I am not in a position to go out and buy a new one. I live just north of Akron. All suggestions appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It’s gonna cost you money either way you choose. If you’re going to keep it then get quotes from reputable dealers or sell it with disclosure and be prepared to take a loss there. You said you’re not in a position to buy a new one so you are taking a risk there or if you’re happy with what you have now minus the transom repair then bite the bullet and fix it. Very simple,two choices.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like a winter project to me... spend some time viewing other's videos on youtube with similar issues and repairs. then start grinding off rivets... 50+hrs at a shop rate of what $100+/hour will easily buy a good grinder and rivet gun.

unless you got the $$ to buy a new one, or want to risk buying someone else's problem, fix it yourself and know it is done right.

it is possible that your insurance may cover some costs but unless that is a relatively new boat, it would be a total write off.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Take it some where else for a quote, and not a dealer. My son pulled twin inboards out by him self did his stringers and transom replaced. It's not that hard of a job especially with a outboard!!!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I purchased a Lund from someone who had the transom replaced by a dealer, I believe it was Bee's in St. John's, MI that did the work. I don't remember thinking that the final price was near as high as you might be describing. However, the work was done probably 10 years ago. I will look to see if I can find the receipt in the paper work I received when I purchased the boat. If you don't want to do the work yourself, you may be able to get some quotes from other Lund dealers.

I did have a friend of mine replace his own transom on a Lund Alaskan, it was a bit time consuming for him but he did a nice job after watching some YouTube videos.....


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

There's a repair shop in Canton. Starboard Marine Repair – Full Service Boat Repair

They specialize in this kind of 'glass work. I walked through their shop this spring and it was full. Transom replacements, new decks, etc. I did not see any aluminum boats, but may be worth a call. As you know, it will be expensive. $100 an hour adds up very fast.

If you have a place to work out of the weather, and a buddy or son to help out, you can do this yourself. Go slow, take your time. There are a bunch of great videos on YouTube, also some slob mechanics so be careful. Un-rigging and re-rigging the motor is probably the biggest job.

I replaced a transom on a smaller boat 20+ years ago. AFAIK it's still floating. I had to do some 'glass work in the battery compartments of my boat this year. Started in spring as a "little project". I'm just now ready to put fuel in it. I spent about $4000 on materials so far (it's a long story). The 'glass work was probably $400 in material.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

I have done this job on a 99 pro V, poured a solid transom with Sea Cast. 50 hrs is believable to me. I would pull the old wood out before you decide if you need to replace the outer skin. If it is seriously rotten I would advise against using it before you get it repaired. Besides flexing the skins you will end up bending the transom gussets in the bottom of the boat, adding more cost to repair. I believe the Sea Cast is more solid than the original wood.
There is a Sea Cast dealer around Saginaw Michigan that does these boats on a regular basis, he gets about $4k for the average job. He sold us the Sea Cast and gave us some pointers before we dug into the job.


----------



## golian (Jun 17, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> I have done this job on a 99 pro V, poured a solid transom with Sea Cast. 50 hrs is believable to me. I would pull the old wood out before you decide if you need to replace the outer skin. If it is seriously rotten I would advise against using it before you get it repaired. Besides flexing the skins you will end up bending the transom gussets in the bottom of the boat, adding more cost to repair. I believe the Sea Cast is more solid than the original wood.
> There is a Sea Cast dealer around Saginaw Michigan that does these boats on a regular basis, he gets about $4k for the average job. He sold us the Sea Cast and gave us some pointers before we dug into the job.
> View attachment 474537
> View attachment 474538


Thank you for the information. I will look into that. Oh boy...


----------



## golian (Jun 17, 2011)

RossN said:


> There's a repair shop in Canton. Starboard Marine Repair – Full Service Boat Repair
> 
> They specialize in this kind of 'glass work. I walked through their shop this spring and it was full. Transom replacements, new decks, etc. I did not see any aluminum boats, but may be worth a call. As you know, it will be expensive. $100 an hour adds up very fast.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I contacted them, but they do not work on aluminum boats.

Jeff


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

another vote for DIY, you could probably buy the materials for less than $200 it's not really that tough, just takes time and some mechanical skills ... I made a transom for my 17' Sea Nymph out of plywood, 2-3/4" pieces glued and screwed together ... in hindsight I probably could have bought a Lam beam but it seems to be OK ... the shaping and fitting took some time, I made a cardboard template, but it's definitely doable ...


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

golian said:


> Thank you for the information. I contacted them, but they do not work on aluminum boats.
> 
> Jeff


It may be worth checking out Vermilion, Huron and Sandusky. Lots of boat repair facilities out there. Other than Sandusky, not to bad of a ride, either. I haven't been out that way for 20 years, so any contacts I had are probably OOB , retired, or dead.

You stated the "skins" need replacing. I assume this is the aluminum sheets inside and outside of the transom. Are they cracked or severely distorted? 

Depending on your skill set whether DIY is an option.

Can you post any photos? How big of a Lund are we talking?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just take it to a buisness thats recomended and pay to have it done. That boat's worth 5 times the repair cost if you get it done right. Jmo..


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I had the transom replaced on my lund Baron.2000 model,,, I took it to Grand Island NY,, Price was $4000. I had the new composite material put in,,, never rots,, lighter than wood, and stronger than wood,, top notch work.. worth the money and the time to take it up there...Boat is in service... no leaks and a very professional looking job... I like the boat and I knew I could't replace it for the price of the new transom.....I have heard about Seacast good things,,, lund had several years back then with less than 1st class transoms..alot are now going to composite. the place is callled Anchor Marine Grand Island New York... good luck with your decision....


----------



## golian (Jun 17, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> I had the transom replaced on my lund Baron.2000 model,,, I took it to Grand Island NY,, Price was $4000. I had the new composite material put in,,, never rots,, lighter than wood, and stronger than wood,, top notch work.. worth the money and the time to take it up there...Boat is in service... no leaks and a very professional looking job... I like the boat and I knew I could't replace it for the price of the new transom.....I have heard about Seacast good things,,, lund had several years back then with less than 1st class transoms..alot are now going to composite. the place is callled Anchor Marine Grand Island New York... good luck with your decision....


Thank you for the information. I will give them a call.


----------

